# Sweet Resto



## Autocycleplane (Nov 11, 2016)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/atq/5867801105.html


----------



## catfish (Nov 11, 2016)

WOW! Why did they ruin the whole bike. They should have just painted the fenders.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 11, 2016)

*True Dat,Mr Catfish,In some cases ,Just leave well enough alone!Perhaps he should of gone down to the local Honkey Tonk,,Had a few ,and his EXCELSIOR  would of come out a little better then what it looks like now.Or he should of checked out some warm water decals ,and saved himself some time.Plus thats a lot of pins on the chain guard.And the nuts on the pedals on photo 10,What happened their?Ive made mistakes on some of mine,But thanks to The Cabe Ive learned a lot !!and will correct those Ive made And in closing I don't think we would be here talking this stuff if it was not for our VETERANS WHO MADE THIS ALL POSSIBLE,PROUD OF EACH OTHER ,IN THE LAND OF THE FREE!!
YOURS TRUELY*


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow, I don't even know where to start. Not only is the bike is NOT restored, but Ray Charles could have done a better job of painting it.
Says he's been picking and selling for 8 years. Hopefully this is the only one he painted! The only good thing about this bike is the pictures of what it looked like before the destruction began. I would have been proud to own this bike "before." All it needed was a nice set of matching fenders.  He must be high on paint fumes (or something else) if he thinks he's gonna get $1200 for this wreck.
Restored? No, I'm sorry, all they did was f*** up a nice bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 12, 2016)

I love the plated parts. Plating with silver paint must have been the expensive part of this fine restardation.  

Here is the sellers video if you are really interested.  lol


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 12, 2016)

I kinda gotta give him a little credit... probably didn't know any better .. least he tried. : ) learn from your mistakes... maybe one day he will be some bad ass restore dude

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 12, 2016)

My first one looked way worse then this... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 12, 2016)

I mean, christ he tried to do the excelsior decal by hand!.. I've honestly seen worse jobs on bikes from seasoned peeps on this site!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 12, 2016)

LOL!!!  The best line ever!!!    "needs some buffing out......but....IT IS NOT EVEN DRY COMPLETELY YET!"

?????

you BUILD a bike that doesn't even have cured paint?  oh my!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 12, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I mean, christ he tried to do the excelsior decal by hand!.. *I've honestly seen worse jobs on bikes from seasoned peeps on this site!*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




LMAO......

Seller says his Son did the excelsior marking.    So he says he has 13 to 1500 bucks in this bike and he appraises it at $3200, He lives in Wisconsin but has if for sale on the SF Craigs so that one of you west coast boys could snag it up.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 12, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> LOL!!!  The best line ever!!!    "needs some buffing out......but....IT IS NOT EVEN DRY COMPLETELY YET!"
> 
> ?????
> 
> you BUILD a bike that doesn't even have cured paint?  oh my!




So how long does it take for 8 coats of paint to dry and cure?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 15, 2016)

LMAO.


----------



## Greg M (Nov 15, 2016)

...and it's gone. 
Seriously?  I hope he pulled it after the comments here, rather than because it sold.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 16, 2016)

He did NOT get the paint from me, just to be clear.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 17, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> My first one looked way worse then this...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




My first looked like something out of the Rocky Horror Picture Show. Give the guy credit. Instead of being snobs and bullies, people here should try to inform people and be encouraging to those who at least give a good effort in this hobby. If we want to pass this hobby to new generations, how will we do that when we belittle new comers who make mistakes?

I used "Kentucky Chrome" on my first build, because I couldn't afford chrome plating at the age of 13. I was far from learning about the CABE or online forums. We still had dial-up and AOL then (geez!) 

Perhaps this is a single parent with a hobby and what little this person makes primarily goes to his kids. You never know. He looks like he put in a good effort, and he shouldn't be mocked for it. Remember, this forum can be read by the general public.


----------

